# Pawleys Island ~ 6-27



## CarolinaGuy1986 (Jun 17, 2010)

I hit up Pawleys again yesterday and fished the creek with live shrimp. Caught some ladyfish, blues and some nice trout. I ended up keeping 3 and a nice 17 in flounder. Hitting it up again this week.


----------



## Plugknocker (Apr 8, 2019)

Nice catch. You must fish there fairly often


----------



## mdyer772 (Dec 12, 2019)

I'm here this weekend. I know of the bridge on N Causeway Rd, and the one below the Eagle Store. Is that the creek, or where is the creek? I hear it mentioned a lot. I've caught pin fish, whiting and croaker. I like your catch much better.


----------



## bigjim5589 (Jul 23, 2005)

mdyer772 said:


> I'm here this weekend. I know of the bridge on N Causeway Rd, and the one below the Eagle Store. Is that the creek, or where is the creek? I hear it mentioned a lot. I've caught pin fish, whiting and croaker. I like your catch much better.


This is likely too late to help you but, the "creek" is the water along the entire back side of the island. There's inlets at both ends of the island, and there's several smaller "creeks" that flow through the marshes between the island and the mainland, like the one you've mentioned where the causeway crosses. Much of the access on the creek side is private, but there is some access at the south end. My family has stayed there a few times, on the island, and we always did better fishing the inlet at the north end, but have caught some black drum at those causeways.


----------



## sbpep (Jul 9, 2021)

mind sharing what rig you found most successful? thank you for sharing


----------

